# Keyboard Stands for MIDI Keyboard



## Fitz (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey all, I'm looking for a solid keyboard stands that I can fit under my desk. Currently, I have one that my knees knock into. I need two stands that are adjustable and go on either side of the keyboard so I can slid it under my desk and fit my knees under it.

I see Junkie XL has one that I think I'm looking for. Sorry for the horrible screen grabs...

but does anyone know what this might be?


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 29, 2019)

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...EAWl3K_4AmqqaNZuC5ClyhLWMJScsc9xoCbzsQAvD_BwE


----------



## gyprock (Apr 29, 2019)

I got a couple of Ikea step ladders and drilled holes on the top step of each for the rubber feet on my Kawai MP7. The keyboard straddles the two ladders leaving plenty of room for your legs. I had to raise my desk slightly with some wooden blocks to get this to all work. The MP7 is quite clunky so other keyboards would probably be easier to fit.

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/chairs-stools-benches/step-stools-step-ladders/


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 29, 2019)

That one D Halgren linked looks very good.

However, I still haven't seen any better stands (as opposed to furniture) than ones you could put together however you needed using ancient Ultimate Support tube hardware ("Thinkertoys"). Unfortunately it's not available anymore - it became too expensive to stock all those parts when musicians stopped collecting 50 billion keyboards and switched to modules and V.I.s.


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Apr 29, 2019)

I have this one: https://www.thomann.de/intl/gravity_ksx_2_keyboard_stand.htm
It stands on a wooden panel on which I mounted small wheels so I can move it under my desk.


----------



## Stillneon (Apr 30, 2019)

And I have this one: 

It doesn't slide but there's plenty of knee room and I guess, like Ronny, you could stand it on a wooden plinth with small wheels for manoeuvrability. Sturdy enough to support an SL88 Studiologic.


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 30, 2019)

Fitz said:


> Hey all, I'm looking for a solid keyboard stands that I can fit under my desk. Currently, I have one that my knees knock into. I need two stands that are adjustable and go on either side of the keyboard so I can slid it under my desk and fit my knees under it.
> 
> I see Junkie XL has one that I think I'm looking for. Sorry for the horrible screen grabs...
> 
> but does anyone know what this might be?



The one I posted is the exact one that Junkie uses.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 30, 2019)

At some point I'll replace it with some of my (questionable) carpentry efforts, but it's the best stand I've ever had...


----------



## Fitz (Apr 30, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> The one I posted is the exact one that Junkie uses.


I went ahead and ordered this one. Seems like a solid choice. I've been using mine with the X-style stand for a while, off to the left of my computer and it's become soooo slow for workflow. Hoping having it in front of me under my desk speeds me up just a bit


----------

